# failed to start dhclient - wifi



## joplass (Jun 20, 2020)

Good morning gang,

I have been hanging around her for a while now, I thought I could solve some issues by me onsy but no luck.  I am getting the following message and no wireless service:


```
# service netif restart
```


```
Destroyed wlan(4) interfaces: wlan0.
Created wlan(4) interfaces: wlan0.
Starting wpa_supplicant.
Starting dhclient.
wlan0: no link .............. giving up
/etc/rc.d/dhclient: WARNING: failed to start dhclient
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2020)

Your wireless network isn't associated with anything (wlan0 says 'no  link'). So there's no network yet to send the DHCP requests on.


----------



## joplass (Jun 20, 2020)

I added these two lines in /etc/rc.conf.  Not sure if both are needed but I am up and running. 

```
ifconfig_iwm0="DHCP"
ifconfig_wlan0="DHCP"
```


----------



## tuxador (Jun 20, 2020)

just for testing try:

```
ifconfig iwm0 up #assuming your interface is iwm0
dhclient iwm0
```

Your /etc/rc.conf should look indeed like this

```
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
## this appear to be incorrect ifconfig_iwn0="DHCP"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
```


----------



## joplass (Jun 21, 2020)

I had those two lines in /etc/.rc.conf based on the handbook when dhclient was failing.  

```
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
```

I used the "incorrect" lines by cheating on the way Lan appears in /etc/rc.conf. 

```
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
ifconfig_iwm0="DHCP"
ifconfig_wlan0="DHCP"
```

Althought wifi is working, it is extremelly slow.  Download is 1.88 Mbps and upload 2.8 instead of 200/60.


----------



## tuxador (Jun 21, 2020)

802.11ac is not supported by freebsd yet, let's see which modes of wifi are available for your card.


----------

